# Summary of Rosie's Spay



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Day one: She was very sleepy and definately having trouble getting over the anaesthetic, and also not happy about the buster collar. She also would not eat and drink.

Day two: Still very sleepy but a lot happier as she now had a vest on instead of the collar. Eating normally but still not drinking, but getting some moisture from her NI.

Day three: Visit to the Vets, healing well. She started drinking again, had her first poo. Started jumping onto the sofa and wanting to play with Poppy, still sleeping a lot.

Day four: Toileting back to normal. Short walks on the lead, doesn't like this. Getting into mischief so well on the way to her normal self.

Days five to nine: Back to her old self running about, no one had told her she had to take it easy. Walks are getting longer. Still not happy about being on the lead when Poppy is having a good sniff around.

Day ten: Back to the vets. The top part of her wound has not healed properly but there was no sign of infection so she had to keep her vest on for another 3 days. I thought her wound had been glued, but it had been interdermal stitches with knots at each end and this can be the last to heal. Not worrying about this, just had to keep her vest on for another couple of days and still no off lead walks.

Today day twelve: The wound looks to have healed now but we are still going to the vets tomorrow to get signed off. Went for a long walk this morning still on the lead, she was flagging by the time we got home. A lot happier as she doesn't have the vest on but she is not going to be happy later as she has lot off tats to brush out. 


I think like in humans the recovery is as much down to how they get over the anaesthetic as the procedure itself. Over the years we have had 4 dogs neutered and they have all had different recoveries, and we do think that Rosie has taken longer to get over the anaesthetic. 

Jess came out of the vet and jumped straight into the car. She made me cringe when she did this. Karn our male just looked sorry for himself and showed everyone his scars as much to say look what they have done to me, Maureen said he was just being a typical male. Poppy was much like Rosie but did recover a bit quicker.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Useful post Col for other bitch owners .. 

Sending Rosie a massive hug .. I bet it felt good to say bye bye to the vest and go walkies .. xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for posting Colin, that is really useful. I will have to go through it with Daisy at some stage so good to know what to expect.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I think the hardest part of the spay process ( apart from the worry) is keeping them still after- when all they want to do is run about and jump up onto the sofa.

It is such a relief when normal bouncy ' poo behaviour can resume


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for that Col ... I assume this was traditional spaying, not the keyhole?


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Been to the vets today, Rosie has got the all clear to free run, have a good lick, and be a puppy again.

Sue; yes it was traditional spaying. I'm amazed how quickly her fur has started to grow back.

After the op.










Today 14 days after op.


----------

